# Jesus visiting destinations



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

What happened to Jesus when he went to Mount Olive?

Popeye kicked the shit out of him.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

:? :? [smiley=behead.gif]


----------

